# Lima - 20 de Diciembre



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Después de mucho tiempo sin tomar fotos hoy día me animé. Este es mi séptimo thread de fotos, después de "Totoritas", "Camino al sur", "San Isidro-Miraflores", "La Costa Verde", "Tacama y Paracas" y "Buenos Aires".

Hoy día hubo un solaso, pero para los que no están en Lima no me van a creer con estas fotos. La costa estaba sumergida en una neblina que por momentos no podía tomar fotos porque salía todo blanco. Te alejabas de los malecones y solaso. Bueno además que las fotos fueron tomadas entre las 9-10 de la mañana y el sol intenso recién salió a partir de las 12. 

En fin med dio rabia pero bueno hay algunas tomas buenas, y la neblina no siempre es mala. Ya estoy preparando mi próximo thread que vendrá a mediados de Enero y vas a estar bien bueno, así que esperen.

Comenzamos en el Óvalo Gutiérrez, sabían que Mc. Dondalds recién a partir de las 11 vende hamburguesas y papas? antes de eso es desayuno. Me paece bien, comer ese tipo de frituras tan temprano no debe ser bueno.









El primer Starbucks del Perú, hoy día tiene casi una veintena de hijos en menos de 3 años.









Quería tomarle foto a la neblina que entraba por la avenida desde los malecones.









El edificio alto de Angamos









Adidas y la eterna lucha entre el brillo solar y la neblina en Lima









Y nos acercamos a la neblina









El edificio de Taca Center









La neblina entra por la Av. Pardo









Edificio en la Av. Pardo









óvalo de intersección entre Pardo y el Ejército









Edificio en construcción en Pardo









Otro edificio en construcción


















Este edificio me gusta, en la última (o primera) cuadra de la Av. Pardo









neblina!! justo cuando tomé esta foto escuché que pasaba un avión bien cerca y no se podía ver nada.


















En el malecón, dos edificios en constucción...no sé como los obreros podían ver algo.



















Falta la segunda parte...wait


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

el thread está muy bueno, me parece bacán el mostrar a una Lima con neblina, creo que esa es una de las tantas cosas que megusta de Lima: la neblina en las mañanas. Buenas fotos, me parece bacán que te hayas dado una vuelta con tu cámara, te salió bien el thread


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

La segunda parte

Un golden para Lía









Un edificio en acabados









Skate/bike Park


















Me gustó el edificio de la izquierda









Faltan unas 20 fotos pero las pongo mañana porque mi laptop se ha lenteado y ahorita me tengo que ir...


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

buenas fotos, lástima que la niebla impida que se vean mejor los edificios, igual espero ver las otras 20.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Buenísimas fotos, está es la que más me gustó.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Buenas fotos, sebvill. Lima luce muy bien con neblina.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Bacan Lima con neblina! muy buenas las fotos.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Muy bonito tu thread, sebvill. La neblina ocasional le da a Lima un toque especial, misterioso. La misma foto de Pacolam también es mi favorita, y de ahí la del edificio al final de la Pardo de 4 colores y la del edificio blanco con círculos.

Sobre las horas de venta de las hamburguesas, es bastante estándar aquí en los restaurantes de ese tipo. Todos tienen un menú de desayuno hasta las 11, y de ahí sólo hamburguesas y ese tipo de cosas.

Gracias por las fotos...


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow en lima respiran agua !! :lol:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> Wow en *la lima*respiaran agua !!


:lol:

Tampoco necesitamos cremas hidratantes. jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Cheveres las fotos ! Interesante ver esa faceta de la ciudad con su espesa neblina producto de la llegada del verano...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Fotos calientitas. Hoy recién salió el Sol por acá en la tarde; toda la mañana me he muerto de frío. Y esa neblina sí que le da ese toque tan especial a Lima, aunque a veces pienso que es demasiado.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Chévere el thread..!! A mi también me vacila la neblina limeña..! Le da un toque especial a la ciudad, medio fantasmal, pero mágico, y raro.. pero chévere! 

Te salieron rebien las tomas..!!


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

mejor que la neblina es nuestro cielo gris hermoso


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buenas fotos sebvill.....La neblina le da un toque especial.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

sebvill said:


> En fin med dio rabia pero bueno hay algunas tomas buenas, y la neblina no siempre es mala.
> 
> La neblina entra por la Av. Pardo


tú lo has dicho, la neblina no siempre es mala, ¿viste que le dió un toque especial a las fotos? me gustó mucho tu thread, esperamos más fotoskay:


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Buen aporte sebvill. Me gustaron las fotos, esa neblina muy caracteristica de Lima, la hace tan especial. Espero ver mas fotos!!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Chevere hilo, aunque hay que tener cierta suerte para ver tanta neblina al nivel de la calle.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Alejo85 said:


> mejor que la neblina es nuestro cielo gris hermoso


Que exagero....jajajaj:lol: Mas buenas fotos Sebwill, Lima siempre así, ami no me gusta para nada, mas la ciudad me encanta con neblina o sin ella, inclusive con su cielo griz, igual está muy bien, me gustó mucho la primera foto del Ovalo Gutierrez, se ve muy cosmopolita. Gracias por postearlas:cheers:


----------



## VGA (Mar 18, 2006)

AY... que bonito el efecto que produce la neblina en las fotos... todo se ve tan místico y bacano...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy bonitas fotos gracias por compartirlas


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Que buen hilo Sebwill, hasta nostalgia da del verano en Lima, que ya se acerca. Pasar por Pardo es paseo obligatorio para mis viejos que siempre visitan una tia mia creo que la calle es Coronel Inclan? bueno, la Embajada del Brasil me gusta mucho y por dentro en la parte de oficinas es muy modernista, tambien hay una casa muy bien conservada al fondo mas no es la residencia ya que el Emba vive en la residencia que está en Monterrico, buenas fotos, você esta de parabens....


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Oeee que chéveres tus fotos..!! Me vacilaron harto..! El faro es bravazo.. el auto rojo también me vaciló..! Ahora hasta enero =P!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

carlos07 said:


> la Embajada del Brasil me gusta mucho y por dentro en la parte de oficinas es muy modernista, tambien hay una casa muy bien conservada al fondo mas no es la residencia ya que el Emba vive en la residencia que está en Monterrico, buenas fotos, você esta de parabens....


Ah! Es una típica casa-hacienda del campo brasileño, me recuerda a las novelas brasileñas que se grababan en esas casas rodeadas de campos de café..! Es muy bonita por dentro la embajada !


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

sì, y además está llena de vegetación...parece un pedasito de Brasil en Pardo.


----------



## fer128 (Dec 5, 2005)

¡Están muy buenas las fotos! No conocía el Parque de las Líneas de Nazca, es muy bonito... y las ciclovías, que ganas de dar un paseíto por ahí. Gracias Sebvill.


----------



## MiguelKNA (Nov 10, 2007)

Lindas fotos, una vez más se confirma que Miraflores es el más bello distrito del Pacífico Sur Americano. Es espectacular, la belleza de sus parques, la magnificencia de sus edificios y la dulzura de su brisa. Un abrazo de un chileno, que espera con ansias poder estar pronto por allá (enero)


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

^^
si puedes pones tus fotos :cheers:


----------



## fer128 (Dec 5, 2005)

Si yo tengo suerte (y termino mi tesis de grado a tiempo) voy a estar el Lima en Febrero... me muero de ganas! (sobre todo cuando uno ve estas fotos...)


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^

Wonderful... Vendrías para carnavales. Muajaja...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que bueno que se animen a venir, cuando quieran!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Super Bacán tu thread, me encanta.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Gracias moderadora!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Sebas muchas gracias por el golden, me encantan 

Podrías haberle puesto de título a tu thread el Londres peruano:lol::lol::Están buenísimas tus fotos, me encantaron. Esa neblina limeña, más en Miraflores como el día de hoy que también ha habido neblina. Despuès de un par de días de sol intenso hoy amaneció así. A partir de mediodía cambió. Yo recuerdo muuuuchos años atrás cuando no habían tantos edificios la neblina en Miraflores era peor, llegaba hasta el suelo, a veces no podías ni ver a un metro de distancia. Hoy en día los edificios sirven como una barrera. La neblina de enero, esa NEBLINA TÍPICA DEL VERANO LIMEÑO que después con los fenómenos del Niño se perdió, pero este año con La Niña regresó. Me ha parecido graciosísima esa foto del "árbol de navidad" con calabazas, tipo Halloween:lolor favor no te vayas a rodar los acantilados*


----------

